# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Как установить драйвера установленные системой при установке

## Calvin Candie

Ноутбук: Dell Precision M4800
OS: Windows 10

После установки операционной системы с помощью Dell утилиты обновил драйвера. Сейчас такая проблема, что как только запускаю uTorrent система выдает синий экран с ошибкой bcmwl63a.sys. Оказалось, что это проблема совместимости драйвера Wi-Fi адаптера и uTorrent (да и вообще любого) клиента. Пробовал переустанавливать драйвера но ничего не помогло. Прочитал, что помогает откат до тех драйверов, которые были установлены при установке Windows 10. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как после всех манипуляций с драйверами откатиться до тех драйверов, что были установлены при установке Windows 10.

----------


## gobhack

Правый клик на "Компьютер", управление, Диспетчер устройств, находишь сетевушку, Свойства, Драйвер, откатить/удалить.

----------


## alex5566

> Ноутбук: Dell Precision M4800
> OS: Windows 10
> 
> После установки операционной системы с помощью Dell утилиты обновил драйвера. Сейчас такая проблема, что как только запускаю uTorrent система выдает синий экран с ошибкой bcmwl63a.sys. Оказалось, что это проблема совместимости драйвера Wi-Fi адаптера и uTorrent (да и вообще любого) клиента. Пробовал переустанавливать драйвера но ничего не помогло. Прочитал, что помогает откат до тех драйверов, которые были установлены при установке Windows 10. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как после всех манипуляций с драйверами откатиться до тех драйверов, что были установлены при установке Windows 10.


привет. советую тебе удалить тот адаптер и поставить драйвер в ручную.Приведу ссылку как это сделать. Есть вопросы пиши.

----------

DEL (04.08.2016)

----------

